# How can I send *wired* midi/OSC from my iPad to my Windows computer?



## Dex (Nov 20, 2020)

I am using Reaper on a Windows 10 computer.

I am trying to use Geoshred and TouchOSC on my iPad to do things in Reaper. 

Geoshred sends out midi messages and TouchOSC sends out OSC messages. The default way to get these messages into Reaper is over the wireless local area network, with messages received by the Windows machine using rtpMIDI. 

However, the latency is killing me, and I'm even experiencing a few dropped messages.

I would like to replace the wireless connection with a wired connection for improved latency and stability.

My iPad came with a lightning to USB cable, so I can plug the iPad in to the computer. This allows me to transfer files and stuff like that between the iPad and the computer, but apparently it doesn't allow midi messages to go either way. 

Has anyone successfully achieved a wired MIDI/OSC connection between a Windows machine and an iPad, and how exactly did you do it?


----------



## kabinboy (Nov 20, 2020)

I have not actually done this, but I'm planning to try it in the future (I'm in the process of building a windows machine to replace my 11 year old mac pro)

I haven't tried this yet, but here is an app that is supposed to provide a directly wired midi port via a lightning cable: 

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/midimux/id963133945
Good luck!


----------



## kabinboy (Nov 20, 2020)

kabinboy said:


> I have not actually done this, but I'm planning to try it in the future (I'm in the process of building a windows machine to replace my 11 year old mac pro)
> 
> I haven't tried this yet, but here is an app that is supposed to provide a directly wired midi port via a lightning cable:
> 
> ...



I just realized it might not work.. I haven't checked to see if the midi port is available to touch OSC and other ipad apps.... :(


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 20, 2020)

Studiomux sux. For me. It's pretty much abandonware, so if you get it to work, consider yourself fortunate. You might have more luck with their midimux app, but that, too, for me, stopped working.

I largely gave up on using the iOS device with Windows after struggling for years. Just wasn't worth the hassle. It's possible something new has come along in the last year since I stopped paying attention.


----------



## Dex (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I couldn't get it to work. After much googling I managed to find the developer's new website and installed the studiomux Windows server (which includes the midimux server), but it just crashes as soon as I open it, so I haven't tried purchasing the $2 iPad app yet.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 22, 2020)

Dex said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but I couldn't get it to work. After much googling I managed to find the developer's new website and installed the studiomux Windows server (which includes the midimux server), but it just crashes as soon as I open it, so I haven't tried purchasing the $2 iPad app yet.



Yep. I believe it's abandonware at this point. Windows 10, or maybe the first update, broke it and it hasn't been fixed since. I must say that for a time, before Win10, it was fantastic.

Your best bet at this point is to get a simple USB audio interface with MIDI I/O (even if over USB) and the CCK and then just do good old fashioned MIDI I/O. If you get a nicer interface with SPDIF you can then also do digital audio out from the iOS device rather than analog.


----------



## Dex (Nov 22, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Yep. I believe it's abandonware at this point. Windows 10, or maybe the first update, broke it and it hasn't been fixed since. I must say that for a time, before Win10, it was fantastic.
> 
> Your best bet at this point is to get a simple USB audio interface with MIDI I/O (even if over USB) and the CCK and then just do good old fashioned MIDI I/O. If you get a nicer interface with SPDIF you can then also do digital audio out from the iOS device rather than analog.


That wouldn’t do OSC though, right?

This is my interface, which has regular midi in/out: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...tpXdiXGt6uPaSEGLbE_Cn46P2dANkRbhoCskYQAvD_BwE

If I got the CCK (camera connection kit) for my iPad, how would I connect to the interface? Or did I misunderstand?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 22, 2020)

Dex said:


> That wouldn’t do OSC though, right?
> 
> This is my interface, which has regular midi in/out: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/UMC204HD--behringer-u-phoria-umc204hd-usb-audio-interface?mrkgadid=984185277&mrkgcl=28&mrkgen=gdsa&mrkgbflag=0&mrkgcat=generic&acctid=21700000001645388&dskeywordid=39700048800210508&lid=39700048800210508&ds_s_kwgid=58700005371980883&device=t&network=g&matchtype=b&locationid=1026489&creative=452849193011&targetid=dsa-824852042819&campaignid=6730319002&gclsrc=aw.ds&rkg_id=0&campaigntype=dsa&campaign=aaDSA&adgroup=984185277:DSA+-+Product&placement=google&adpos=&gclid=CjwKCAiAtej9BRAvEiwA0UAWXjTk938nYm75JAVZMYAq_EtpXdiXGt6uPaSEGLbE_Cn46P2dANkRbhoCskYQAvD_BwE
> 
> If I got the CCK (camera connection kit) for my iPad, how would I connect to the interface? Or did I misunderstand?



Oh, sorry. You'd need a dedicated USB interface just for your iPad, connected via the CCK, and then have that interface connect to your computer/computer's audio interface (ie MIDI out from the iPad interface to the MIDI in on the computer interface, etc.). HOWEVER, some new iPads have USBc not a Lightning connector so make sure you have compatible ports/plugs. If you have a new iPad with USB-C, you'd just get a USB-C audio interface.

I don't know how the app(s) would translate osc - I don't know anything about that tech as I've only ever used CCs/NRPNs.


----------



## kabinboy (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi, sorry midimux didn't work out.

I was able to do a wired usb connection between my iPad and Mac. Not sure if this will help, but here's now I did it:

1. Create the usual wireless connection between touchOSC (ipad) and mac (touchOSC Bridge) and make sure it's working.
2. Connect ipad to mac via usb
3. Switch iPad to airplane mode
4. Under ipad's touchOSC settings >> TouchOSC Bridge >> Turn on "Allow USB Connection"




5. On my computer's upper tool bar, TouchOSC Bridge displays an option called "Enable USB Connection"





I hope it works on Windows too!

Best, Kevin


----------

